
1-byte docs commit?  Not without a CLA - chrissnell
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes.github.io/pull/865
======
sp332
Imagine how awkward it would be if Google owned the copyright on all the
documentation except that byte. I don't blame them at all.

~~~
hydrogen18
If you can copyright a single byte, I'm going to copyright the null byte.
Literally every C program in the world will need licensing from me.

~~~
sp332
You need to copyright a specific null byte. It only counts as infringement if
someone _copies_ it from you.

------
mwasser
Random aside: I think it is amazing that first you found this commit + posted
about it, then that I saw your post about it on HN.. was kinda ridiculous
process to have to agree to the CLA, but I was pleasantly surprised by the
automation + instantaneous approval...

\- the person who made said commit :-)

~~~
chrissnell
I was amazed at what a good sport you were about it. I'm not sure I would have
seen it through.

------
markbao
It's ridiculous on the face of it, but at what point do you need to have a CLA
signed? 10 bytes? Having an arbitrary cutoff for what needs a CLA or doesn't,
I think, is probably even worse than having a CLA.

~~~
__david__
GNU Emacs says this[1]:

    
    
      We can accept small changes (roughly, fewer than 15 lines) without
      an assignment.  This is a cumulative limit (e.g. three separate 5 line
      patches) over all your contributions.
    

[1]
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/CONTRIBUTE](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/CONTRIBUTE)
(in the Copyright Assignment section)

------
tzs
It sounds like they do not look at the content of the submission until the CLA
is in place, so they would not necessarily know that it was a 1 byte change.

------
ryanobjc
This is how rule of law looks like. No exceptions for friend of friends, or
the second cousin to the mayor.

It does occasionally lead to seemingly absurd situations, but there it is.

------
archgoon
How does the submitter propose the automated system should be tweaked? What is
the problem that they have identified?

~~~
euyyn
I think he implicitly argues that it shouldn't be tweaked because it's funny.

